# Morrow Wildflower, is it worth buying?



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm trying to take advantage of evo's outlet store $100 off an order over $350. There are some boots and goggles I want and I was thinking of getting a board for my gf. She's only been once and she did pretty well. I was looking at the Morrow Wildflower, they're selling it for $88. Would this be worth getting?


----------



## swisscosmo (Dec 26, 2010)

From what i've heard Morrow's arn't the best board company but I've never ridden one so I can't give info from my experience.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

first board i had ever ridden was a morrow a friend lent me... dont even know the model.. honestly it did fine for learning and growing into the feel of different styles... helped me decide which board i wanted when i got serious about progressing in specific areas... i doubt i wouldve noticed the difference between that or burton custom x/vapor/w.e. at that point... it was def a stiffer board though

edit: id also like to note that the board never gave me any problems..even took beatings from my premature rail attempts... had a good relationship with trees and signs as well if ya know what i mean 

ahhh learning was fun... and much less painful screwing up back in the day... as opposed to now. lol


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

My experience too. I had a Morrow Lithium for my first two seasons. It was good enough to get me addicted to snowboarding!


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

for that price, if you can get some inexpensive bindings on it, it'll be about the same price as renting 2-3 times for something about the same quality. go for it.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

speaking of inexpensive... have you checked out craigslist to throw her a starting setup together?


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

That's the same board I used last season and it's still in good shape. I'm planning on using it as my rock board this year. The board itself was stable and easy to learn on. I'd go for it, it's definitely not a bad board!


----------

